# Who else is not working in chicago due to 150?



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, i know that all of our jobsites are shut down. I have even made a few calls to friends who are also not working due to it...

anyone else getting a vacation?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Explain a little more.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

local 150 operators are on strike. picket lines everywhere... 

do not cross the lines.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.chicagounionnews.com/2010/06/operating-engineers-local-150-planning.html


http://www.local150.org/Pages/Home.aspx


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Fire em all and let some people who need the work take their place.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Fire em all and let some people who need the work take their place.:thumbsup:


10-4 fellow rat! :thumbsup:


~Matt


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Fire em all and let some people who need the work take their place.:thumbsup:


I say we send Bob in, like a Texas Ranger, to show them how its done. :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It looks like management wont even sit down at the table.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

jrannis said:


> I say we send Bob in, like a Texas Ranger, to show them how its done. :laughing:


Chuck won't have a chance.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> It looks like management wont even sit down at the table.


Who wants to sit at a table with a bunch of overpaid, over cared for tractor drivers? :laughing:

What do they want now, air conditioned massaging seats in their equipment? Or maybe nicer carpeting in them ....... or maybe an assistant like a military pilot gets to help them into the seat and close the door?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Who wants to sit at a table with a bunch of overpaid, over cared for tractor drivers? :laughing:
> 
> What do they want now, air conditioned massaging seats in their equipment? Or maybe nicer carpeting in them ....... or maybe an assistant like a military pilot gets to help them into the seat and close the door?


 
The assistant one killed me!:lol::laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

odd that not one of you are from chicago, yet come and post in here....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> odd that not one of you are from chicago, yet come and post in here....


 
No we are much to smart to live in Chicago.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> odd that not one of you are from chicago, yet come and post in here....


 :no: Your wrong.:whistling2::jester::laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

william1978 said:


> :no: Your wrong.:whistling2::jester::laughing:


ok, all but one, two if you include me...


----------



## minibdr (Nov 11, 2009)

badger at his best. Lower the wage let an illegal do it work for nothing. You are such a ****.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> ok, all but one, two if you include me...


 I'm just joking I have never been to Chicago before.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Who wants to sit at a table with a bunch of overpaid, over cared for tractor drivers? :laughing:
> 
> What do they want now, air conditioned massaging seats in their equipment? Or maybe nicer carpeting in them ....... or maybe an assistant like a military pilot gets to help them into the seat and close the door?


I work on tractors and heavy equipment all the time. Most do have an air ride seat and AC is a must. Many have HEPA filters in them so the operator does not have to breath dust eight hours a day five days a week. Bob, have you ever heard of silicosis prevention?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I work on tractors and heavy equipment all the time. Most do have an air ride seat and AC is a must. Many have HEPA filters in them so the operator does not have to breath dust eight hours a day five days a week. Bob, have you ever heard of silicosis prevention?


So it must be the assistant!!!! They have the other things already!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I work on tractors and heavy equipment all the time. Most do have an air ride seat and AC is a must. Many have HEPA filters in them so the operator does not have to breath dust eight hours a day five days a week. Bob, have you ever heard of silicosis prevention?


Have you ever heard of a sense of humor?

Also the 'ideas' I presented would do nothing to prevent silicosis. :no:

So tell me, what is their beef, why are they on strike.

Kidding aside I highly doubt they are striking over safety conditions.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

minibdr said:


> badger at his best. Lower the wage let an illegal do it work for nothing. You are such a ****.


Hey go stuff it up your ass. :thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Have you ever heard of a sense of humor?
> 
> Also the 'ideas' I presented would do nothing to prevent silicosis. :no:
> 
> ...


 It has to be $$$$$$$$.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> odd that not one of you are from chicago, yet come and post in here....


What the hell are you babbling about?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

minibdr said:


> badger at his best. Lower the wage let an illegal do it work for nothing. You are such a ****.





Bob Badger said:


> Hey go stuff it up your ass. :thumbup:


  This thread is about to turn gay.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

william1978 said:


> This thread is about to turn gay.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


:laughing:

Not really the direction I was going but you might be right.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The big thing they are striking about is who is paying for heath care cost increases. The members covered half last year and now they want the employers to cover the other half. I don't have the answer, all I can ask is "hows that change working for you?" I don't think a strike is the way to get things done. If I were the king of the world I would lock all party's in a room and not let them out until they come up with a solution that all can agree on.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i love all the non union dip ****s... let alone not even from chicago. thanks guys


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I don't have the answer, all I can ask is "hows that change working for you?"



That's some statement you make there. I'm sure the change you speak of has to do with Obama... yada yada yada. Because as EVERYONE knows... unions ALWAYS pick DEMS.


But LU 150 actually endorsed Mccain the last election and not the other guy. Go figure. They're even endorsing a GOP gov this time around.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> The big thing they are striking about is who is paying for heath care cost increases. The members covered half last year and now they want the employers to cover the other half. I don't have the answer,


Neither do I. 



> If I were the king of the world I would lock all party's in a room and *not let them out until they come up with a solution that all can agree on.*:thumbsup:


Well I hope you have a lot of patience.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> i love all the non union dip ****s... let alone not even from chicago. thanks guys


I was stayin out of it till I read this, but count me in now. :thumbsup: And I'm not even from Chicaaaago either:whistling2:. What other word has a long A in it? Oh ya, Waaaaaaaaa.:laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm glad they are striking. I hope they keep on striking. forever. In this economy to pull a strike like that, it's friggin ridiculous. Reminds me of the longshoreman in Baltimore. Everytime the poor port of Baltimore gets cranking, the dumb sonofabitches go on strike. As a result, they have permanently run off so much of the business that the port will never be prime time. hoorah for the unions.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> i love all the non union dip ****s... let alone not even from chicago. thanks guys


Your welcome !!!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

wildleg said:


> I'm glad they are striking. I hope they keep on striking. forever. In this economy to pull a strike like that, it's friggin ridiculous. Reminds me of the longshoreman in Baltimore. Everytime the poor port of Baltimore gets cranking, the dumb sonofabitches go on strike. As a result, they have permanently run off so much of the business that the port will never be prime time. hoorah for the unions.


 It's a great way to drum up business huh.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I believe they are asking for a 15% increase in wages over the next 3 years. Sound ridiculous to you?.... yea me too. It seems a little counter productive to strike on the few jobs we have going for us right now. All striking seems to do is piss everyone off, eveyone meaning the customers. That's all who really matter right?  
I have talked to a few guys on a couple of the bigger jobs (Mainly the medline building) and they are being threatened to be kicked off the job and handing it over to non-union contractors. I honestly don't blame them. I'm glad the IBEW has a no strike policy in our contract but to be a GOOD union brother we aren't supposed to cross the picket/strike line? Doesn't seem right when all most guys wanna do is work there 40 and get paid.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

5% increase a year doesn't sound too steep to me. And as far as the NOT crossing of picket lines I agree. Striking is a tool that is lawful and for the most part, effective. It is a matter of solidarity and sometimes you have to pay back.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Striking is a tool that is lawful and for the most part, effective.


What is your definition of effective?


If it is extorting more money out of the employers, raising the cost of construction, reducing the number of projects and hurting the general populations view of unions than I would say strikes are very effective.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Also, I received an email update from my local hall that said the operators had a meeting on the 12th. Contractors walked away from the table after 6 hours of negotiating without a contract. Next meeting is on the 19th.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> What is your definition of effective?
> 
> 
> If it is extorting more money out of the employers, raising the cost of construction, reducing the number of projects and hurting the general populations view of unions than I would say strikes are very effective.


By effective I mean that both sides still make money. I have been around it many years and have not seen one contractor fold by giving a raise. These days, the unions are knowledgeable of what the marketplace is capable of bearing and take that into consideration. I suppose that smaller contractors have it harder but I believe that a great deal of that responsibility should be shared because of all of the cutthroating that electrical contractors /electricians, do to each other.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

What's really messed up is that the laborers went out with them. But not all of them. Some companies have agreements under a blanket organization and others don't. If there is a picket, laborers can't go to work. But if you work for a company that IS in the organization you can't go to work at all. The timing could not have wound up worse.

So far it hasn't affected my jobsite, but there are lots of guys who are affected. The upshot? Road construction has halted and traffic problems are a thing of the past.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

still sitting. I am lucky enough I can go back to engineering when this kind of stuff happens


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> . These days, the unions are knowledgeable of what the marketplace is capable of bearing and take that into consideration. .


I hate thsese discussions because neither side is willing to or will ever see it from the opposite view so it is just a lot of worthless arguing. 

But I have to jump in here in regards to the statement above. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Ya right!


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> What is your definition of effective?
> 
> 
> If it is extorting more money out of the employers, raising the cost of construction, reducing the number of projects and hurting the general populations view of unions than I would say strikes are very effective.


Bob, your non union pay (based on your rants of unions) is based off of the union rate, don't think otherwise.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

voltz said:


> Bob, your non union pay (based on your rants of unions) is based off of the union rate, don't think otherwise.



I have about 35,000 forum posts, I challenge you to find just one where I have said that my rate of pay has not been increased due to union rates. 

But what is good for Bob Badger or the IBEW membership is not necessarily what is good for everyone.


Here is an example of greed, recently I was watching a fast tracked job that was all union, they had the same crew working from 6 AM to 8 or 10 PM each day just raking in the OT in order to get the job done on time.

Why did they not just call more guys off the bench and work normal 8 hour shifts, or run two shift both at straight time and spread the wealth as it were. But no ...... instead let the lucky few bring home tones of OT while other members sit at home with little to nothing. Real brotherhood like huh?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> I hate thsese discussions because neither side is willing to or will ever see it from the opposite view so it is just a lot of worthless arguing.


 BINGO!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I wonder if Dr Phill is available to help.......


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Here is an example of greed, recently I was watching a fast tracked job that was all union, they had the same crew working from 6 AM to 8 or 10 PM each day just raking in the OT in order to get the job done on time.
> 
> Why did they not just call more guys off the bench and work normal 8 hour shifts, or run two shift both at straight time and spread the wealth as it were. But no ...... instead let the lucky few bring home tones of OT while other members sit at home with little to nothing. Real brotherhood like huh?



That's not always a "union" issue. A lot of that has to do with the contractor themselves. I've seen it and been through it. I worked on jobs that were working 7 - 12's. Working 7 days a week 12 hour days can be a bit much. And there were days I would say I was not coming in on the weekend. And I would get the "you have to be here speech". I would usually reply with call the hall. I would then get the shop doesn't want to call the hall response. 

My hall sends guys out on weekend OT shots all the time. The men are available to whatever contractor needs them. The supers of the shops don't always want to deal with guys from the hall. So you can't force them to cut down on the OT and get them to use those that are on the bench.

I'm not one of the guys that sits in the office and see how things work from the inside so I don't really know why a shop would not always call the hall when so much OT is being worked. Especially when it the amount of OT that you mentioned. 

Although I have seen the union come down on shops that work that much overtime and not call in for men. But then you get the whole speech about contractors should be able to do what they want... right?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

william1978 said:


> This thread is about to turn gay.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


That sux.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Chris21 said:


> That's not always a "union" issue. A lot of that has to do with the contractor themselves. I've seen it and been through it. I worked on jobs that were working 7 - 12's. Working 7 days a week 12 hour days can be a bit much. And there were days I would say I was not coming in on the weekend. And I would get the "you have to be here speech". I would usually reply with call the hall. I would then get the shop doesn't want to call the hall response.
> 
> My hall sends guys out on weekend OT shots all the time. The men are available to whatever contractor needs them. The supers of the shops don't always want to deal with guys from the hall. So you can't force them to cut down on the OT and get them to use those that are on the bench.
> 
> ...



Yeah it must have been the contractor wanting to pay all that premium time, yeah that makes sense. :no:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> That sux.


 :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Union catches Rat Shop owner sleeping after he ate cheese till he passed out. :jester::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Union catches Rat Shop owner sleeping after he ate cheese till he passed out. :jester::laughing:


 No picture.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I have no idea what I did wrong that caused a link and not the picture to post.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I have no idea what I did wrong that caused a link and not the picture to post.


 Try it again.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Try it again.


 
I did and both times it does the same thing.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I did and both times it does the same thing.


 Well Damn!!!!!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I did and both times it does the same thing.


Maybe I can help. Send it to me via PM, along with your credit card number and your mother's maiden name.:jester:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Maybe I can help. Send it to me via PM, along with your credit card number and your mother's maiden name.:jester:


 

I was found under a bridge with a troll doll in my hand. I never knew my mother. You must be racist!!!Troll Hater!!!!:laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Striking makes no sense in this economic climate. I'd be pissed if I was in the union there. If we keep voting in the same people we are going to keep getting the same result. It's time to elect a third party president. Or Kucinich.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Going back to work 2morrow. finally


----------

